# Jasper's First Show - Pics and Video



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome. It looked fun. Only seconds in the ring after all the prep, huh? You both looked great! Congrats on a successful first show experience!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> Awesome. It looked fun. Only seconds in the ring after all the prep, huh? You both looked great! Congrats on a successful first show experience!


Thank you . All that prep time and then over before you know it LOL. As a reward for being good for so long, Jas got an orange and then we let him roll/play in the sand for a while. He was a happy sandy dog!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Congrats! I hope you had a blast and watch out lol....it gets addicting=) Your suit looked great btw


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness - isn't he just STUNNING or what !!!!! Look at that face :beauty: , jeeezzz *sigh ..." picture perfect" !!!!! Oh boy, I am soooo happy for you LOL - and I am glad I "nudged" you mercilessly to do it LOL. 

He is so natural in that ring with no special training and of course you did fantastic job for a first time yourself !!!! Your suit is VERY elegant - perfect choice !!!!! 

I watched videos "full screen" on the 62 inch TV LMAO - so you were not "distant" to me , he he heee : ))))) !!!! I felt like sitting in the first raw and cheering you guys !!!!:target:

Thanks for posting and wishing you both even more "funner" weekends and new wins : ))) !!!! He might be finished as a puppy with such correct confirmation and nice gait : ))) !!!!! I can only imagine how happy and proud you are and you should be :first:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks so much 4theLOVEofPOODLES and wish !

Too bad there's not a place on the show registration form for "nudger extraordinaire" .

I was very proud of Jas! I thought he did really well for being 6.5 months old. He's incredibly smart, and full of personality, which is what usually gets him into trouble LOL.

In the first video during the free stack, you can see how he went into it soooo nicely when I said "show". More impressive was that he actually kept that stack despite my klutzy moving around :doh:.

BTW I carry bait with me, but don't actually use it anymore. I probably should have the last round with Eli and Julie to get him focused in on me a bit better. He has a bad habit though... he is convinced there are crumbs on the ground after each bite. His little nose goes from hand to ground so quickly! Toys get him too excited.

Anyhow I was really pleased with Mr. Jas. We're going to work on leash manners, he's a bit of a brute, so will focus heavily on that for the next couple of weeks. The next show will be here before we know it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You both looked mahvellous!!! He is a handsome boy, and I like that he looks like a boy too.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

He looks great! You could totally finish him yourself out in our area. Nice reach and drive. Suit looks great too!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats You gouys looked great in the ring. I also think you can finish with him as owner handler


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the suit is fabulous! 

he's gorgeous!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! 

Jasper is a natural. Stacking, especially free stacking, just comes naturally to him. He sets himself up so wonderfully in a free stack. I also have to constantly remind myself to really look at him when hand stacking, most of the time he's walked into it nicely on his own.

We'll see how I do going forward. Next weekend Jas will be with the handler. After that I'll show him until he's 9 months old and then re-evaluate. If doing okay I'll continue on my own. I actually hope that I do get better at it, it's really a lot of fun.

As for clothes... I couldn't believe how some of the women handlers were dressed. (not Poodles) Let's just say that tank tops, and poor supporting bras, are not flattering when running even if you had the perfect shape!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a precocious puppy! Jasper and you looked great and so professional! I saw some pretty awful handler's outfits last weekend as well--midriff tops (even if partially concealed by a jacket) and belly rolls when bending over are not appealing. I can't believe how some women dress.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, amerique! 

I'm always amazed by what people wear. One woman had on the shortest pinstripe skirt I've ever seen. Your husband/boyfriend/girlfriend might like seeing absolutely everything when you bend over to fluff your little terrier, but please spare the rest of us! I always tease that I want one of those magic mirrors that tells me I look great no matter what I put on . Anyhow, a few of the outfits were just shocking given the venue.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Jasper looked great, you looked great! 

I have also seen some crazy get ups at shows. 
heck, I have worn some crazy get ups LOL ( I thought that I NEEDED to wear a fuscia blazer for instance LMAO)


----------

